# Paddy



## bobby7

Sweet Little Paddy (hamster) left for the Bridge today. Sleep Well little Man - free from pain. xxx


----------



## Charity

So sorry, big or small,, they are all precious. RIP Paddy.


----------



## branwen

RIP little Paddy..


----------



## Roger Downes

Very sorry little Paddy had to leave you, RIP Paddy.


----------

